# Am I the only one Disappointed by HBO?



## Artless (May 28, 2011)

And the Game of Thrones series?
Surely I can't be?


Surely???


----------



## Behelit (May 28, 2011)

There's already an ongoing thread for Game of Thrones. The title does state 'first episode', but its evolved from that as the series progresses.  If you read the thread, there are, in fact, some that share your general view. Why you, specifically, are disappointed is not clear at all. Feel free to share the elaborated version of your opinion here. Same goes for anyone in the community that was disappointed or otherwise.

As for this thread, I'm closing it.


----------

